

P2P-assisted Web music streaming with WebRTC and Scala Play Framework - theboywho
http://ztream.atamborrino.cloudbees.net

======
shacharz
Very nice guys! I believe you are aware of Peer5 and
[http://www.sharefest.me](http://www.sharefest.me). Would love to discuss
mutual opportunities.

~~~
atamborrino
Yep ShareFest is very cool. Does Peer5 (the streaming solution) use WebRTC?

------
shacharz
Btw it doesn't work (for me) currently. Didn't see anything in the
chrome://webrtc-internals. Does it use both http and webrtc?

~~~
atamborrino
Yep both Websocket (from server) and data channels (from peers). Streaming
from server should always work.

------
cel
Can audio streaming like this be done in current Chrome Stable with unreliable
RTP Data Channels?

------
Geee
There's no such setting as "Enable SCTP Data Channels" on Chrome 27 on Mac.

~~~
shacharz
Yup, that's why he said Canary... (I actually think it should work on dev
channel as well (M29+)

